# "toy" landscape iOS app



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

I saw an app a while ago that will make a picture look like subjects are toys. I can't even remember what that style is called. The app showed some landscapes (town & country with vehicles) where it looked like the objects were small toys, something like a really good scale train set.

Anyone know which app I'm looking for?

TIA


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The photographic technique is called "tilt shift".

This page lists 10 apps that provide that feature - the one you're looking for may be among them.

M


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

That's it! Thanks CubaMark. I just bought "Tilt Shift Generator - Fake Miniature". Going to try it on some hockey photos.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

There is a free photo app that does that called PowerCam. Has lots of other effects as well.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

tiltshiftmaker.com - Transform your photos into tilt-shift style miniatures


----------



## jonny2 (Dec 12, 2011)

I need to understand this.... but it seems nice...!


----------

